# Got a question for a couple people



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So as a few of you know......I got a new bow 

Now for starters it isn't a typical field bow. 

I bought it mostly as a hunting bow....but it's a bow that I thought would be a sleeper field bow for me. It just felt incredible to me the first time I drew it back and shot one at LAS in 2008 when I was shooting for Martin. I shot ONE arrow and Moose asked me if I wanted him to set it to my draw so I could really shoot it and I said "NOOOO....if you do that I will buy it"  It felt that good to me...and now that I have one sitting in the living room I can really confirm that it still feels that good to me....actually it feels better then I thought or remembered. 

now for the reason I am starting the thread.....

Everyone knows that a bunch of people ...correction...TWO people in this forum.... always saw that shorter parallel limb bows don't shoot at distance. So Bowgod and Jbird and anyone else that thinks they don't shoot past 40 yds....I am going to show you that it will :wink:

Because this year I am going to shoot two bows to start the year....the PE with 2000s and spirals...your favorite and mine  vs the Katera XL  Almost complete opposites now that I think about it :chortle: 

This bow fits and feels so far like I want a bow to feel.....and it reminds me really of one of my favorite bows of all time. My old Hoyt Hyper Tec with 2000s and Redline cams.....I didn't shoot the best then...not that I am the bomb now. But I shot that bow great and I shoot better now. I know my sight picture then sure didn't look like it does now...and I didn't shoot a release this good back then. 

Heck I shot a 6X yesterday outside and there is no way I could keep a dot in a spot for an entire day back then....but I did yesterday 

I missed of course but they were bad shots....the dot still stayed in there 

anyway......everyone will see me shooting the PE sometimes and the XL others....when the dust settles I will end with only one of them. Well the PE will go if it looses  the XL will go to hunting duties :chortle:



and Hinky I need some strings  :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and the question is....

If I shoot the same scores or better with the XL.....is that theory true? :wink:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Well Hornet you already know the answer...which ever works best for you is the winner. I'm in the same dilema...I have shot PE's for the past 4 years...love them. Last year I shot a UE 3500's indoors...awesome. I had a PE riser, which I built with C2's/2000's. Wanted it for an outdoor bow...couldn't get it to tune for crap. Traded it for an AM35(hunting bow). In the meantime, I had a VE on order. I set it up, tuned perfect. It became my outdoor bow. Start of indoors this year, I used the VE. I bought back an old PE from a friend, and was again, going to set it up outdoors. In that meantime, my dad quit shooting, so I bought his PE, and set that up for a BH set up for Vegas. Worked good enough for 2nd place in flights for only using it 4 days. This PE has 2000/spirals. The other PE I have 3000/spirals, just waiting on strings. Today I took the 2000 limb PE to set it up with pro tours..guess what..it don't tune for crap. So now I'm figuring on this other PE not to be what I want either. Think I'm going to sell both PE's, get another VE, and have an indoor and an outdoor bow. I'm also wanting to try out a MM with NI cam, so that may even be in the works as well(trade maybe). So as stated before, you already know the answer which is, which ever bow works for you the best, that's the one you want. Keep us posted on your progress!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Good luck with that.
Like we were talking about last night, there are some exceptions to every rule. While I have gone on record many times about my distaste for parallel limb bows, and short bows for that matter. I have never been shy in sharing that the Mathews outback to this day is in the top 3 for best bows I have ever owned/shot.

Anyone (including myself) would be stupid to think that parallel limb bows aren't capable of shooting accurately at long distances. Everytime I coach a new shooter the first thing I tell them is that a bow is a machine. It is designed to do the exact same thing every time it is drawn, and released. Accuracy depends on the shooter doing their best to duplicate that action. But as we know (with the seemingful exception of a few) we humans are not machines, and we are not going to be able to do the exact same thing in the exact same way every single time we draw, and release a bow. That is where bow design comes into play. Some bows can help compensate for shooter error better than others.

If your on, and shooting well I don't think you will see any huge difference in scores, but on those days when your off, and just not shooting as well as you can the PE is going to save you more points than the XL will.

I've owned a few of those parallel limb bows over the years, some were better than others, but none were easier to shoot than a traditional straight limb bow. The one exception was the outback. I could shoot 3 inch groups with fixed blade broadheads at 65 yards with that thing (back then 65 yards was as far as I ever shot) So there are exceptions. Maybe the XL will be your exception. If it is I got dibs on the PE


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Go For It*

Far be it from me to say that short a to a bows won't shoot distance. DC has pretty well put that theory to rest. I will say that too much a to a for your draw length does not work for me. Give me a bow that is 35"-38" at my draw and I'm good to go. I just don't think I'm going to get all giddy about the string angle of a 28" a to a bow. I'm just say'n.imp2:
Jbird


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the one issue that always shows up for me when i shoot a more reflexed, parallel limbed bow is that 'wag' with the stabilizer when coming to full draw. i dont like it. my shot routine is long enuff and i dont need to add more time to it waiting for a bow to settle down before i can begin actively aiming.

some can deal with it, i cant.

like BG said above, it's not that a bow with that configuration CANT shoot well at long distances, but more relative to the person doing the shooting.

in a hunting bow, i dont have the same problem, and it shoots very well for me. just not so well for non-animal target set-ups.

if it trips your trigger and makes ya feel warm&fuzzy.....go for it. not my place to tell you it's wrong.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

First of all...why would a parallel limb bow not shoot well past 40 yards? 

Over the years I've seen some archers shoot great scores with bows that weren't IMHO 'field compatible'. I'm talking short axle-to-axle...radical cam...short brace height...etc, etc, etc. Based on what I've seen...anything is possible. So, if the Katera XL feels that good...and you shoot it well...go for it there Hornet.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Look at Cousins, he shot an AlphaMax 35 last year and shooting a Maxxis 35 this year so far. He shot 50 up in the K50 in FL a month or so ago.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*Katera xl*

Look at the specs on the xl. It should be easier to shoot than those shorter 35 inch bows. The string angle may be a little hard to deal with. Look to go to a larger peep.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

BH,

Just do us a favor and keep us posted on the progress, don't just tell us the results. I'm quite anxious to hear how this goes. Thanks.


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Same Dilemma - Carbon Matrix vs Contender Elite*

Hornet, 

I keep finding myself picking up my CM because I love how it settles at full draw, which makes it seem to be easier to aim with than the 3000 and Spirals... My drawback is I would like to use it for 3D too. The Contender has great speed for 3D but it just doesn't feel as forgiving as the XTR cams... So what does a fellow do?? I am shooting the CM for field and the Contender Elite for 3D - Role reversal!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> If your on, and shooting well I don't think you will see any huge difference in scores, but on those days when your off, and just not shooting as well as you can the PE is going to save you more points than the XL will.
> 
> Maybe the XL will be your exception. If it is I got dibs on the PE


I am actually not worried about that one bit.....:wink:

I don't believe in "exceptions"....I will either like it better or I won't. But I will say that I like the grip angle and width better on the XL...I don't have a grip on it of any sort


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

BH,
What you did sounds similar to what I did. I fell in love with my PE with 3000's c2's now I have an XL sitting in the house that I dont want to start shooting until I finish indoor league up. I am new to the field game but I still havnt decided which of the two I am going to shoot for field. I may just shoot them both.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> the one issue that always shows up for me when i shoot a more reflexed, parallel limbed bow is that 'wag' with the stabilizer when coming to full draw. i dont like it. my shot routine is long enuff and i dont need to add more time to it waiting for a bow to settle down before i can begin actively aiming.


Wag in my stab....those two words shouldn't even be in the same sentence.....at least not when talking about my setup....that "wag or wiggle" isn't there with my B-Stinger, at least not anymore then on the PE...

I will need more weight on the end though....I think right around 6oz vs 4 on the PE.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TNMAN said:


> Look at the specs on the xl. It should be easier to shoot than those shorter 35 inch bows. The string angle may be a little hard to deal with. Look to go to a larger peep.


I don't know if it will be easier to shoot then other 35" bows....but it feels better to me then every other 35" bow I have ever shot or drawn back  and with no grip the bh is actually going to be in the 7 1/4" range 

The string angle actually feels as good or better then the PE does...it just fits my face right...having no neck is a plus I guess :chortle:

But the bigger peep....I don't get that one. I didn't have to shoot a bigger peep on my other short bows. Heck the Hyper Tec I shot field with was in the same size range and I didn't have to use a bigger peep....I may with this bow but it will be because I am shooting a 6X lens instead of a 4X if I do. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FoggDogg said:


> BH,
> 
> Just do us a favor and keep us posted on the progress, don't just tell us the results. I'm quite anxious to hear how this goes. Thanks.


:thumb: will do...

But it is probably going to be a while in all honesty...I will more then likely be carrying the PE for the first couple shoots...it is almost setup now  just a few tweaks here and there. 

But I need to start from scratch on the XL...need new strings...a new peep and clarifier...a side mount...another side rod...5lbs of weights and maybe arrows. I am praying that I can shoot the 530s from the XL with good results since I have 17 or 18 of them left from last year. Otherwise I am searching because I know the 490s I have will work but I only have 5 or 6 of them :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BowOnly said:


> Hornet,
> 
> I keep finding myself picking up my CM because I love how it settles at full draw, which makes it seem to be easier to aim with than the 3000 and Spirals... My drawback is I would like to use it for 3D too. The Contender has great speed for 3D but it just doesn't feel as forgiving as the XTR cams... So what does a fellow do?? I am shooting the CM for field and the Contender Elite for 3D - Role reversal!!


I hear ya....I hadn't planned on doing anything but buying a hunting bow...which was going to be an Alphaburner. Then this popped up and I shot it....oh my goodness. I have no choice now but to try the thing....

If something fits better and feels better....then you would be silly not to shoot it


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't know about the theory that "parallel limb bows don't shoot at distance"

For the past 2 years I have been shooting a 36" A-A Parker Solo Cam Shooting Star XP parallel limb bow (XP= extreme parallel.)
My average at the end of last year was 542, up 10 from the previous year) and my average on the 80 WU was 18(i had several 20's on the 80yder and 2 4x 20's. I would say parallel limb bows will shoot long range. 
I think the same issues that cause you to miss with your target bow, will also be the culprit on your "hunting" bow.
Sometime the expectations you have for one won't match that of the other, resulting in less pressure with what is deemed to be the inferior of the two. 
I think the short A-A is more difficult to overcome/control than the issue or non issue of the parallel limbs. Like most of us, you will betray your bow more than it will betray you. Have fun with your test.:juggle:

One thing I discovered Parallel limb bows also miss at short distances.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> and the question is....
> 
> If I shoot the same scores or better with the XL.....is that theory true? :wink:


It just proves that its not detrimental...not that its better.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Katera XL*

Does that bow have the Cam.5+ or the Z3 cam? What letoff?
Jbird


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> But I will say that I like the grip angle and width better on the XL...I don't have a grip on it of any sort


Yeah if you remember that was the main reason I didn't like my proelite as much as I like the protec. Now grant it the PE I had was an 06 which was the first year of the integrated grip, and those first few years the back of the grip was much narrower than the 08/09 models. I just always felt I got in the grip better with the wider grip on the tec riser over the integrated grip on the elite riser. 
With that being said in my close minded ignorance I was oblivious to the changes made to the integrated grip in recent years. Because of that I a once again curious, and considering giving the elite risers another shot. Those first years that integrated grip was just too narrow in the back end, it was almost as though it was just a rounded off point. There was no flat spot like they have now. The grip seemed very prone to torque back then.

But I agree I like the slightly wider grip. It's like I told you the other night, I really considered buying the same bow you bought for a couple of years. I watched the classifieds pretty hard for a while looking for one, but never found one to fit me. If anything I think you definitely have a good hunting bow, and I guess only time will tell how it does on the field course.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> It just proves that its not detrimental...not that its better.


Didn't say better had anything to do with it....it's strictly pointed at comments made in the past. I know I am not gonna shoot say a 535-540 with the PE and a 520 with the XL because it has parallel limbs :wink:

But I actually do think I may shoot better with it because of the grip angle (my left wrist is shot and it feels much better with the XL) and string angle seems to fit better. 

Now these are just general things I notice as I haven't really had any string time with the bow at all.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Does that bow have the Cam.5+ or the Z3 cam? What letoff?
> Jbird


Come on man....you should know by now that I am not a fan of the cam 1/2....and even less of a fan of cams with mods. The only time in the past 10 years I have used mods is when I shot a Martin :wink:

LOW letoff....as low as the Z3 offers. Right now I am in the 58-59 lb range....but the bow maxes around 64lbs so I have room to play if I need to :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah if you remember that was the main reason I didn't like my proelite as much as I like the protec. Now grant it the PE I had was an 06 which was the first year of the integrated grip, and those first few years the back of the grip was much narrower than the 08/09 models. I just always felt I got in the grip better with the wider grip on the tec riser over the integrated grip on the elite riser.
> With that being said in my close minded ignorance I was oblivious to the changes made to the integrated grip in recent years. Because of that I a once again curious, and considering giving the elite risers another shot. Those first years that integrated grip was just too narrow in the back end, it was almost as though it was just a rounded off point. There was no flat spot like they have now. The grip seemed very prone to torque back then.
> 
> But I agree I like the slightly wider grip. It's like I told you the other night, I really considered buying the same bow you bought for a couple of years. I watched the classifieds pretty hard for a while looking for one, but never found one to fit me. If anything I think you definitely have a good hunting bow, and I guess only time will tell how it does on the field course.


No no....that isn't what I am talking about. I love the PE grip....but the actual angle on the XL get's along better with my busted up left wrist. My PE is an 07 the grip is thin but it's not like it's an Elite grip....the minut difference in the grip from year to year isn't an issue and won't be unless you make it a big deal....like the difference in a 1/2" in bh :zip: :wink:

I know I have a great hunting bow though...but I think and have always thought that it would be a sleeper field bow. Heck I have been trying to get Kent to shoot one for god knows how long...


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> ...I know I have a great hunting bow though....


I second that.  

I actually surprised myself last year and shot the KXL over the 737 and my old Protec. I even shot it with the stock grip (didn't fidget enough with different cams to get short enough DL, so I used the grip to take up some of the BH). 

Still gonna shoot one of the other bows for field though.  I have to justify all their places to you know who. :zip:


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Come on man....you should know by now that I am not a fan of the cam 1/2....and even less of a fan of cams with mods. The only time in the past 10 years I have used mods is when I shot a Martin :wink:
> 
> LOW letoff....as low as the Z3 offers. Right now I am in the 58-59 lb range....but the bow maxes around 64lbs so I have room to play if I need to :wink:


Sounds like we would get along pretty well. I could probably learn a thing or two from you as well. I agree with the comments on the cam 1/2 and the cams with mods not my cup of tea. 

So for those that wonder it sounds like he is running the z3's at 65% letoff. I will be doing the same thing once I get my strings in and get mine set up. The cam 1/2's on mine now just cant get off the bow fast enough.


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hornet...you have inspired me! I have been playing around before you posted this with setting up a hunting bow for field... Like you, it just feels good in my hands and I shoot it well. I am gonna make a go of it and we will see what happens!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> No no....that isn't what I am talking about. I love the PE grip....but the actual angle on the XL get's along better with my busted up left wrist. My PE is an 07 the grip is thin but it's not like it's an Elite grip....the minut difference in the grip from year to year isn't an issue and won't be unless you make it a big deal....like the difference in a 1/2" in bh :zip: :wink:
> 
> I know I have a great hunting bow though...but I think and have always thought that it would be a sleeper field bow. Heck I have been trying to get Kent to shoot one for god knows how long...


I have to disagree with you there. It is those little things that make the big difference in how a bow fits/feels/shoots. That is why so many people like so many different kinds of bows. It is has to fit you as a shooter, and feel right to you. If the little things don't make a difference then we would have no need for 30 different bow companies, and hundreds of different bows.
The grip issue I was talking about was the first year of the elite grip there was nothing on the back of it. No flat spot, and was just rounded off, and about 3/8" wide. For the life of me I couldn't get a consistent grip on that bow. It always wanted to torque or roll to one side or the other. I know other people who loved it, but for me I just couldn't get in it with any sort of consistency. 
Now on the later models they have that small flat on the back of the grip I like the feel of that, and can get in it the same way consistently. Obviously I was not the only one who had a problem with the original grip or they wouldn't have changed it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> I have to disagree with you there. It is those little things that make the big difference in how a bow fits/feels/shoots. That is why so many people like so many different kinds of bows. It is has to fit you as a shooter, and feel right to you. If the little things don't make a difference then we would have no need for 30 different bow companies, and hundreds of different bows.
> The grip issue I was talking about was the first year of the elite grip there was nothing on the back of it. No flat spot, and was just rounded off, and about 3/8" wide. For the life of me I couldn't get a consistent grip on that bow. It always wanted to torque or roll to one side or the other. I know other people who loved it, but for me I just couldn't get in it with any sort of consistency.
> Now on the later models they have that small flat on the back of the grip I like the feel of that, and can get in it the same way consistently. Obviously I was not the only one who had a problem with the original grip or they wouldn't have changed it.


That's not really what I was saying....but I know what you mean. :wink:

Just be prepared to get stomped by a guy shooting a bow as long as his stabilizer  Yes I realized on the way home that both my and stab are 35" :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's not really what I was saying....but I know what you mean. :wink:
> 
> Just be prepared to get stomped by a guy shooting a bow as long as his stabilizer  Yes I realized on the way home that both my and stab are 35" :chortle:


I'm not far off myself. My bow is 37.5 ATA my rod is 36 add the weights, and I'm up just over 37"


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok...so I am gonna be shooting the PE longer then I thought for sure before I can at least start the test.

Dag on wrong cam :doh: So now I am on a search for a #3 Z3 cam 

Good thing I like the PE


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*I Agree with BG*

The grip makes a big difference to me. My highest scores ever were shot with a short bow (Mathews Prestige). The reason I am not still shooting it
is because of the stupid narrow grip. It made the bow too fickle to shoot. I could shoot a personal best field round one day and 15 points less the next. The super narrow grip also made the draw length SUPER critical. If you didn't have it exactly right the bow would pivot around the vertical axis at the shot. If I had the 2009 Pro Elite grip on the Prestige I would still be shooting it.
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I hated the grip on the Prestige I had. Liked the bow but wouldn't shoot it because of the grip after I shot ONE round with it. Too skinny. ukey:

But a good little bow for sure. :wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Wasn't the women's FITA record broken with a Vulcan?? :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yes it was.....


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes it was.....


Well there ya go........GOODBYE PE!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> Well there ya go........GOODBYE PE!!!!


Man do I have a perfect movie quote for your comment....

damn you censors....just think Pulp Fiction...The Wolf and being happy to fast :wink:

The PE isn't going any place anytime soon....it's still a....what did Jewls wallet say? :wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Man do I have a perfect movie quote for your comment....
> 
> damn you censors....just think Pulp Fiction...The Wolf and being happy to fast :wink:
> 
> The PE isn't going any place anytime soon....it's still a....what did Jewls wallet say? :wink:


Well......I'm a mushroom cloud laying..........


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

ya know.. I am looking through all these posts and realizing I need to change my name on here...everybody has cool nicknames and I used the one I have been using for everything I do online for the last 15 years since I was big into golf. I haven't hit a ball in 2 years now. Maybe once some of you start getting to know me, you will come up with one for me... lol


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*minimalist change*

goflingguy?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

TNMAN said:


> goflingguy?


and what the heck is gofling? or do you mean as in "I'm gonna go fling a few arrows"... lol


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Here you Go*

"Small Balls" . Enjoy.

Jbird


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> ya know.. I am looking through all these posts and realizing I need to change my name on here...everybody has cool nicknames and I used the one I have been using for everything I do online for the last 15 years since I was big into golf. I haven't hit a ball in 2 years now. Maybe once some of you start getting to know me, you will come up with one for me... lol


Hang around long enough, and B-ho will come up with something. Heck that's where Jen got her pet name for me (bubble guts) He started it, and she loved it so I'm stuck.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Hang around long enough, and B-ho will come up with something. Heck that's where Jen got her pet name for me (bubble guts) He started it, and she loved it so I'm stuck.


lol... ok bubble guts


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> lol... ok bubble guts


don't get to shooting with us and be "yippy".....you'll get bubble guts yourself.

You guys should come to NORVA on the 4th.....start the season right.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> don't get to shooting with us and be "yippy".....you'll get bubble guts yourself.
> 
> You guys should come to NORVA on the 4th.....start the season right.




Most likely I'll be over on the 4th. I'm chomping at the bit to get outdoors.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't know if the XL is gonna get a fair shake.  The PE and I are getting along well.....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't know if the XL is gonna get a fair shake.  The PE and I are getting along well.....


You know my theory, if it ain't broke don't fix it. If the PE is in a zone, just leave it there.

I hit a zone over at the Hinky dojo the other night. I have no idea what I was doing different, I was up, and down at the start, but once we got to the shoot off rounds I just hit this zone. Everything just felt right, my shots were effortless, it was just clicking. But I shot 8 of the best feeling ends I have shot all year in the shoot off. I think I scored 33 on every end but 1 when I shot a 32. I sat down 5 straight to take the cheese

Now I just have to figure out what I was doing right, and find a way to keep it lol.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> You know my theory, if it ain't broke don't fix it. If the PE is in a zone, just leave it there.
> 
> I hit a zone over at the Hinky dojo the other night. I have no idea what I was doing different, I was up, and down at the start, but once we got to the shoot off rounds I just hit this zone. Everything just felt right, my shots were effortless, it was just clicking. But I shot 8 of the best feeling ends I have shot all year in the shoot off. I think I scored 33 on every end but 1 when I shot a 32. I sat down 5 straight to take the cheese
> 
> Now I just have to figure out what I was doing right, and find a way to keep it lol.


That isn't what I am saying....I never said it was broke. It has nothing to do with being in a zone or shooting up and down.

More along the lines of will I feel like setting up another bow after I get this one dialed in


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That isn't what I am saying....I never said it was broke. It has nothing to do with being in a zone or shooting up and down.
> 
> More along the lines of will I feel like setting up another bow after I get this one dialed in


LOL 
One of these days you, and I will learn to translate each other.

I don't know if I could get myself to set up 2 different bows. As Lisa says I live in my little box. I like the comfort I get from the familiarity of one set up. I know the bow inside out, and just don't like change. Heck I shot those new rods for a month before I ever decided if I was going to keep them or not. It wasn't because they didn't do their job, it was because I was so used to the old ones, and the way they held. I'm very set in my ways for as young as I am. I don't like change, and for the most part I avoid it at all cost.
But like I told Lisa, it's my box, and it's comfy in here lol.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> LOL
> One of these days you, and I will learn to translate each other.
> 
> I don't know if I could get myself to set up 2 different bows. As Lisa says I live in my little box. I like the comfort I get from the familiarity of one set up. I know the bow inside out, and just don't like change. Heck I shot those new rods for a month before I ever decided if I was going to keep them or not. It wasn't because they didn't do their job, it was because I was so used to the old ones, and the way they held. I'm very set in my ways for as young as I am. I don't like change, and for the most part I avoid it at all cost.
> But like I told Lisa, it's my box, and it's comfy in here lol.


Now that's just stupid.....screw what I am used to. It should have taken you about 2 days to commit to the new stabs....if I shoot better with something....I am not gonna shoot something else cuz I am used to it. You can keep that one in your box. 

For me it has nothing to do with the familiarity of one setup....I hate setting up a bow...and by the time I get all the piece I need for the XL I really may not feel like doing it...then doing it again for hunting season. It's sad I know


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yeah me....found a set of cams for the XL. Hinky is making me a set of strings....I even got a new hasp in the mail today for my Micro III....now it clicks and I don't have to continue my search for a new release 

Heck even have some Nano 490s on the way in case the 530s don't work right 

Only thing left to do is call B-Stinger so I can get a new side bar mount and some weights  

and take a sight off Bowgods bow when he isn't looking so I don't have to go back and forth :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yeah me....found a set of cams for the XL. Hinky is making me a set of strings....I even got a new hasp in the mail today for my Micro III....now it clicks and I don't have to continue my search for a new release
> 
> Heck even have some Nano 490s on the way in case the 530s don't work right
> 
> ...


Oh.. so you are the one keeping Hinky from getting my Scepter set up for me... gee thanks... lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Oh.. so you are the one keeping Hinky from getting my Scepter set up for me... gee thanks... lol


Staffers don't always come first....now if I didn't have the PE setup you would be screwed :wink:

But it isn't me....it could be one of the other 30 people or so though. :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

well....I am ONE step closer to actually shooting the Katera XL....I just took the bow out of the press with the new cams on it 

the new Hinky strings should be here tomorrow


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> well....I am ONE step closer to actually shooting the Katera XL....I just took the bow out of the press with the new cams on it
> 
> the new Hinky strings should be here tomorrow


Hmm.. did Hinky contract your strings out? lol.. I am fixing his string jig emergency tonight. Half way done, will finish the rest on my 10 and 12 O'clock breaks at work. He's gonna owe me big! lol


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

I just wear a glove on my grip hand and that solves the skinny grip problem. Works for me.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hmm.. did Hinky contract your strings out? lol.. I am fixing his string jig emergency tonight. Half way done, will finish the rest on my 10 and 12 O'clock breaks at work. He's gonna owe me big! lol


No the jig broke when he was taking off my last cable on Fri night.....


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> No the jig broke when he was taking off my last cable on Fri night.....


Oh.. gotcha.. I didn't think he had finished them. He showed me the ding in the wall from flying debris. The big screen TV stayed safe though, so all is well. His jig will be up and running (or at least he will have the pieces to make it that way) by morning and I challenge him to brake it this time! lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pops1 said:


> I just wear a glove on my grip hand and that solves the skinny grip problem. Works for me.


A glove....what are you using a big winter mitten 

try some side plates or new grip or some grip tape if you want a wider grip :wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> Oh.. so you are the one keeping Hinky from getting my Scepter set up for me... gee thanks... lol


I did also....:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

montigre said:


> I did also....:wink:


Me too, earlier.. but mine got done before Hornet's blew the operation.. :mg: :chortle: :becky:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Me too, earlier.. but mine got done before Hornet's blew the operation.. :mg: :chortle: :becky:


That's ok.. I have that Scepter set up and shooting pretty well now and the second one is coming back from being refinished in the next few days. Everything should be back to normal tonight in the world of Hinky. I fixed the part he blew up on the string jig. Being a machinist sometimes has its advantages.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Being a machinist sometimes has its advantages.



hhhmmmmmm we made need to "chat" :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> That's ok.. I have that Scepter set up and shooting pretty well now and the second one is coming back from being refinished in the next few days. Everything should be back to normal tonight in the world of Hinky. I fixed the part he blew up on the string jig. *Being a machinist sometimes has its advantages*.


Yes, it does.. I use ours frequently.. in fact he made me a part for the Cat.. if I can make it, you'll see it..  :thumb:

I talked to him earlier today.. he's gettin caught up.. :lol:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Golfinguy came thru huge for HINKY...the jig is back up and running!!!!

Hornet you should have gotten your strings today!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Most excellent..:thumb: is he trying to earn a mulligan or something here?? :set1_thinking: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Most excellent..:thumb: is he trying to earn a mulligan or something here?? :set1_thinking: :chortle: :chortle:


Ya.......but after the jamb I was in....he deserved it!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Ya.......but after the jamb I was in....he deserved it!


Yea, I s'pose he earned it.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> A glove....what are you using a big winter mitten
> 
> try some side plates or new grip or some grip tape if you want a wider grip :wink:



Na just a leather work glove and it works great. Reason I like it is because the way my sling hits the glove it allows me to have the same hold on the bow every time.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Most excellent..:thumb: is he trying to earn a mulligan or something here?? :set1_thinking: :chortle: :chortle:


Trust me.. in my first year of field archery, 1 mulligan isn't going to get me very far, but I appreciate the gesture... lol


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Concerning the original point of this thread ....
IMO, it is indeed no longer true that target archery requires a long, more traditionally styled bow.

I just sold my Contender Elite.
The Alpha Burner shoots just as well for me.
Target for target ... scores were close to the same.
But it was easier to get that score with the Burner.

The season hasn't even really started yet, and I haven't spent a lot of time behind a string either ...
But that Burner has a higher "dot to shot" ratio @ 70 & 80 yards than any bow I've ever owned!

Your milage may vary.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JMJ said:


> Concerning the original point of this thread ....
> IMO, it is indeed no longer true that target archery requires a long, more traditionally styled bow.
> 
> I just sold my Contender Elite.
> ...


I here ya....I am really afraid to set the Katera up in all honesty....I like the feel of it that much  but I love my PE....and I shot it better the other day better then I was shooting the other version of the PE I shot last year....and I hadn't shot really since Aug other then a couple indoor rounds...ok 4 or 5 :wink:

But I am glad that my strings came after the mail guy made the last trip to the PO yesterday....otherwise the PE would have gotten taken apart last night and the Katera XL would have been going to NORVA this weekend  but since I won't get a chance to even put the strings on till tomorrow night....the PE has the #1 spot for right now :wink:

Thanks Hinky


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well I got to shoot the PE yesterday in the first field round of the year 

It went ok....didn't shoot real bad....not real good either. Right around the avg I had last year for the most part but gave away a TON of shots just from it being the first time out.....the bow felt ok but it needs some press/tweak/range time to get dialed in. But I can see it doing what it should do for the year without issue after I get it dialed in 

Now today....the fun also begins on the XL.....I put the new strings on the other day like I said....but hadn't had a chance to start setting it up yet.....

until today 

I need another mount....and an eye bolt but I have one to hold one to hold me over. 

After a few arrows though....I will say the PE may be in trouble.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ok....so I haven't got to actually get out and shoot at the range with the XL yet. 

BUT I have it tuned up to a good "starting point" and have been shooting my normal arrows at the Hive Range 

WOW....WOW......WOW.....

There are plenty of days were I am at work or out running around and I want to go home or to the range and shoot....but never have I wanted to get home so I could shoot a specific bow.....I can't put this thing down. The other night I almost missed most of the Yanks/Sox game because I couldn't stop shooting the thing :doh:

I can't wait for the weekend that's for sure....no marks or not the XL will be on the range....

there may be a PE in the Classifieds shortly


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Got to get out today with the bow....rough marks and the draw was a touch too long.....but it's a shooter for sure and we are gonna play well together I think 

Here are the first three from 50 ever while getting marks


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Need to use the whole dot so that wont happen...seriously though, that's good shooting. Especialy for doing to while getting marks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep I was very pleased yesterday for sure  the setup wasn't right obviously...but it was darn near close enough to get warm and fuzzy feelings :chortle:

I made some adjustments yesterday....so we are gonna hit the range with it again here in a couple hours . Taking the 490 Nanos also to see what the stiffer shaft does also :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Today Was A Good Day.....man whoever thought I could use an Ice Cube song to describe a day on a field course :chortle:

I am still playing with marks....just haven't had a chance to really shoot the XL at the range other then getting some rough marks yesterday before we hit the range and then warming up with a few this morning and heading to the course....I made some tweaks yesterday to my draw and adjusted the sight to bring my marks in from yesterday....but I forgot to then adjust for the changes in shortening up the draw and adjusting my peep height so I was still about 2 yds or so short....I dropped a good 10-15 points because of it.. :doh: but it's getting there. 

I will say that other then getting used to the SHORT ata vs shooting the the PE with 3000s last year and shooting the same bow with 2000s for the past couple months. I am truly loving this bow.  There is a bit of getting used to for sure shooting a 35" bow vs a 38-40" bow long range....I am still a little "loose" at 70+ but after a few more trips to the range or either on a course I should be good to go comfort wise when it comes to that  plus getting the marks will help that....todays 80wu...we shot a F/H round....I shot a god awful 16 :doh: but the only bad shot was actually at 80 and it had ZERO to do with the bow it was all me and without a doubt the worst shot I made all day BY FAR....the 70, 60, and 50 were very good shots....I could fit my hand around all 3 arrows....they were just low which goes back to what I said about marks 

I didn't shoot a great score....only a 525 but that's the same score I shot with the PE last week.....and I had REAL marks last week. Granted I was rusty last weekend being as it was the first field round of the year....but I shot fine last week. But for ME I can honestly say that the XL holds better for me then the PE does with either limb combo  On a field course the footing can really vary as we all know....and for me something I fight is my foot alignment or target alignment....bad or good though I can say that the PE doesn't hold as good for ME as the PE 

It's only been 2 rounds with the XL so far which isn't much.... but I think I can say with all my heart that the XL is winning the battle of the bows hands down. I am still kind of "rusty" at distance and I see that with both bows as I have only shot outside 5 times now....3 times with the PE and 2 with the XL...but at 50 and under if the PE was pounding and shooting groups as tight as the XL.....I wouldn't be typing all this. :wink:

If anyone is looking for a PE.....shoot me a PM or keep an eye on the classifieds in the next couple weeks....I don't think it's gonna be at the Hornet's Nest much longer 

as for the good day.....I took on the Hooter Queen....and bubbleguts...you know Mr. Parallel Limb bows don't shoot..... Grimace and Bowgods cousin today in a Hooter Match......

All I know is they saw Hornet's Crispy Collecting Dance in the parking lot


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

ukey:I am here to tell you the man may have everyones crispies, but you don't want to see him dance:dancing::cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tabarch said:


> ukey:I am here to tell you the man may have everyones crispies, but you don't want to see him dance:dancing::cheers:


 That was a crispy dance....don't hate....:wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That was a crispy dance....don't hate....:wink:


Yeah, you must have been happy.. we all got a free round of Spidey Snacks...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yeah, you must have been happy.. we all got a free round of Spidey Snacks...


Ok.. Now I'm fumin..   

I done shot with him the past two weekends and I didn't get a single spidey snack.. GRRRRrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yeah, you must have been happy.. we all got a free round of Spidey Snacks...


That was just a rub it in thing.....and the last Spidey Snacks for you all for the year 




IGluIt4U said:


> Ok.. Now I'm fumin..
> 
> I done shot with him the past two weekends and I didn't get a single spidey snack.. GRRRRrrrrrrrrrrr


I didn't get any until Sat night....sorry buddy :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well...as most of you know that have shot with me know. The PE hasn't gotten any more "playing time". It still feels great and I still love the thing and would have zero problems shooting the bow as my main target bow......

But it isn't gonna happen  I just love everything about the XL....and I mean everything. The way the bow feels in my hand.....at the shot and after. The way it holds.....the wall...how smooth and easy pulling the cams are....not that the PE with spirals aren't smooth with a good wall. But this bow just feels good and fits.

I shot it across a chrono for the first time tonight....56/7lbs 335 grain arrow 27.75" draw and it's doing 278/9 :thumb: I need to do a little playing with the cables cus I don't have many twist in it so I am not getting the 60lbs I should be....OT2 shows that I will be in the 284/5 range once I hit my desired lbs.  Although I am not trying to get speed from it I know once I finally get to playing with things and finally get around to putting my Speed Balls on there to make the string track more true at the shot I will be around 290 fps  and the bow will be every bit as forgiving as the PE ever was for me even with 3000s on it and another inch of bh 

I still haven't put that many arrows/rounds in with it....just the 2 rounds when I first set it up and had no marks the first time.....scores 520, 525 then I shot at Jarlickers this past weekend and shot a 531 on Sat and that was with a ZERO for a miss set sight...that cost me a PB by the way....I also haven't dialed in my short marks and dropped 2 on the bunnies :doh: so I can honestly say I should have shot at least a 537 :thumb: On Sunday I just had round that I was beat up on....dead tired and just shot like BUTT on the second half and still ended with a 529 

So needless to say......I am shooting a bow that isn't "dialed in" yet still....those that know me know I don't get dialed in really until the end of June or so :chortle: But I am VERY PLEASED 

the PE....has been SOLD  :faint: and late next week there will be another Katera XL at the Hive  and it aint gonna be camo so this one will finally be what I bought it to be....a hunting bow :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I still think your nuts for selling the PE, but I can attest that your shooting the xl every bit as good as you did the PE. I will even suck up my pride, and admit that the XL holds amazingly well.

Like I posted yesterday brainfarts, and bad tempers aside you, and I would have been battling in the 40's on Saturday. figure 531 plus at least a gimmie 4 when you forgot to set your sight gives you a 535 plus 2 on the bunny gives you a 37, and I still can't figure out how you shot a 16 on that fan so we'll give you 3 on that one puts you right at 40, and I know the 16 kinda changed your mood on the half which easily cost you a few more.

Same thing happened to me, mis-set sight, and pissy attitude easily cost me 10 points, plus the wrong target that I got an * for. 

But all these things are out of the bows control. We just need to stop making dumb azz mistakes, and see which one of us can reach 40 first.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

TNMAN said:


> goflingguy?


+1:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> I still think your nuts for selling the PE, but I can attest that your shooting the xl every bit as good as you did the PE. I will even suck up my pride, and admit that the XL holds amazingly well.
> 
> Like I posted yesterday brainfarts, and bad tempers aside you, and I would have been battling in the 40's on Saturday. figure 531 plus at least a gimmie 4 when you forgot to set your sight gives you a 535 plus 2 on the bunny gives you a 37, and I still can't figure out how you shot a 16 on that fan so we'll give you 3 on that one puts you right at 40, and I know the 16 kinda changed your mood on the half which easily cost you a few more.
> 
> ...


Why is it nuts....because you think the only bow worth shooting is a Pro Tec/Elite :doh:

I shoot this bow as well or better then the PE....why keep a bow I don't want to shoot or enjoy shooting as much. That would be nuts.....what is nuts is Grimace selling his and going to an S4 :chortle:

But your right....I should have at least shot a 539 on Sat...and that's just from the Cuz I pulled and the bunnies....the 16 was just ridiculous...I had only shot 2 18s all day up to that point. But the 16 wasn't on fan it was on that dag on down hill target before the fan :wink: but I didn't get pissy I was more confused then anything...only one of those shots should have been out....I had a nice group to the right. Then I found out and figured out that target kind of shoots right....I got pissy when I missed the 1st to on the next target which was the fan. But I stepped of the stakes and regrouped and shot 2 Xs....and it was over. I don't let one target kill me. :wink:

Who will get to a 540 1st....my money is on me. Unless the adjustments to the bow I am gonna make when I get home throw my marks off....I would be surprised if I don't crack a 40 tomorrow 

It's all about the swag :wink:


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Remember me telling you I sold the CE in favor of the AB?

I shot an International Round last Friday ....
Other than a COMPLETE brain melt down resulting in a ZERO @ 45 yards ... I dropped 2 points!!

Shot another one yesterday & dropped 6 points total ...
2 of those were @ 30 yards & 1 @ 20 yards! :angry:

If I could ever get rid of those dumbass moments ..... look out! :shade:

The days of long AtoA, big BH bows are gone my friends.
Step outside traditional thinking & try one of today's "shorties".
You'll be suprised .... I guarantee it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep I hear ya.....remember back in the original post of this thread I said that the XL reminds me of my old Hyper Tec...I loved that bow.  

This bow isn't a barn burner by any means.....it's only about 5-10 fps faster then the PE since it's the XL version but it just fits me. I am gonna miss the PE...but that's just more about the riser. I love the shoot thru and have since they came out. But I know once the black one gets here and I don't have to look at the camo anymore that will be an after thought :chortle: 

Heck as cheap as they are I may get another one in the near future and get one painted and use it for indoors....it will be nice to have 2 target bows again 

I have always thought that a lot more people would do better getting away from bows that were too long for them or working on their flaws instead of worrying about a bh # to cover up their issues....

Now I just need to figure out what color strings I want to go with.....and get X Hunter to make me a new loop....and put it on since he forgot to show me how to at Jarlickers :doh:


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

What kinda loops you talking about B-Hornet?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

You did shoot it quite well over the weekend. 

I gotta do some tuning on mine now. Since I have decided to go with my shorter UE, I gotta do some work on the arrows. Shafts are a little long. 

Hopefully stiffening up my ACCs will help tighten the groups a little. Had a few too many shots that just didn't seem to be where I thought I was aiming them. But who knows, it coulda been me.:dontknow:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Why is it nuts....because you think the only bow worth shooting is a Pro Tec/Elite :doh:
> 
> I shoot this bow as well or better then the PE....why keep a bow I don't want to shoot or enjoy shooting as much. That would be nuts.....what is nuts is Grimace selling his and going to an S4 :chortle:
> 
> ...



Gonna be hard to crack a 40 tomorrow when it's only 14 field the other 14 are animals (or are you not shooting at norva?)

My money would be on you as well since you've been flirting with it longer than we have. But you, sticky, and myself are all on track to get there this summer if we stay on track. 
I almost got off track the other day, and started flapping my gums, but I had to remind myself that I'm not playing that game right now. For now I think it's best to just keep my head where it has been, and stay focused on my game rather than anyone else's. Even if the someone else is only sarge lol.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Tmax... X Hunter makes torqueless loops...he sent me one a few months ago but I have NO CLUE how to put this thing on. He was going to make one for me and Jarlicker this past weekend and show me how to put it on but we forgot :doh:

BG....we are going to go to MOB tomorrow. NORVA is gonna have like 4 shooters I would bet. VaVince isn't going and I haven't heard from Matt. I always try to show MOB some love :wink: it only takes us about 10 mins longer to get to MOB then going to NORVA...if that...and I have shot all the animals I am gonna shoot until Mids unless I go to the state animal. 

But for me....playing those games helps to keep me focused....when everyone starts taking everything dead serious and not talking or joking or starts *****ing about this and that is when I get annoyed and get off my game. I shoot to have fun...yes I am serious but I can have fun and be serious at the same time. 

I think a lot more people would shoot better if they stopped worrying about impressing others with there scores....:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> You did shoot it quite well over the weekend.
> 
> I gotta do some tuning on mine now. Since I have decided to go with my shorter UE, I gotta do some work on the arrows. Shafts are a little long.
> 
> Hopefully stiffening up my ACCs will help tighten the groups a little. Had a few too many shots that just didn't seem to be where I thought I was aiming them. But who knows, it coulda been me.:dontknow:


Thanks buddy....we both had our moments.:wink: 3Dshooter and X Hunter got us both though....I just realized we had a group of EX Chewies :chortle:

When the dust settles and we get our setups dialed in I figure we will both be very happy with our scores. I know you seemed much more comfy with the bow you settled on Sat afternoon...after you got rid of that noise :chortle: 

We are both very capable of shooting in the 40s and staying there for the most part :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Thanks buddy....we both had our moments.:wink: 3Dshooter and X Hunter got us both though....I just realized we had a group of EX Chewies :chortle:
> 
> When the dust settles and we get our setups dialed in I figure we will both be very happy with our scores. I know you seemed much more comfy with the bow you settled on Sat afternoon...after you got rid of that noise :chortle:
> 
> We are both very capable of shooting in the 40s and staying there for the most part :wink:


Yeah I gotta agree. 3DShooter's score are gonna come back down to reality now that he has a job. Like Jarlicker says, It's hard to compete with the unemployed.:chortle:

I have no doubts that both of us can get in the 40's and stay there. It's just a matter of getting all the bugs worked out. I know I got more bugs that need attention. Before last weekend I had an assortment of equipment and wasn't sure what any of it was really gonna do. Now I got my mind made up as what I want to use and can concentrate my efforts on making it work the best it can. It is amazing sometimes in this sport how such small changes can net HUGE results.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Gonna be hard to crack a 40 tomorrow when it's only 14 field the other 14 are animals (or are you not shooting at norva?)
> 
> My money would be on you as well since you've been flirting with it longer than we have. But you, sticky, and myself are all on track to get there this summer if we stay on track.
> I almost got off track the other day, and started flapping my gums, but I had to remind myself that I'm not playing that game right now. For now I think it's best to just keep my head where it has been, and stay focused on my game rather than anyone else's. Even if the someone else is only sarge lol.


:blah:but I hear what you're saying:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

My biggest issue is it doesn't take much for my a.d.d to kick in.
I let myself get so caught up in the smack talk, and goofin around that I loose all focus on the task at hand. Rather than taking my time on the stake, and focus on making good shots, I'll rush through my 4 arrows just so I can get back to goofin off, or re-join the conversation. If you look back over my scores last year, it's not hard to see my varying levels of focus day to day.
That's why I am making such a big deal about staying away from the trash talkin circuit, and just focusing on shooting this year. Before field I only had 1 arrow to shoot at a target, and usually 20 minutes to goof off between arrows. So I just have to work on pacing myself, and remembering to stay focused shot after shot. As long as I make a conscious effort to do that, I have been rather happy with my scores, and my scores have stopped acting like Mexican jumping beans.

I still like to screw around, and have fun between shots, but right now I'm just working on turning that off, and on. Once I get that switch figured out, you know I'll be runnin my gums, and digging myself holes again:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well you do what you need to do then....lord knows we don't need yoy taking anymore time on the stake :chortle:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well you do what you need to do then....lord knows we don't need yoy taking anymore time on the stake :chortle:


:zip::zip::zip:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well you do what you need to do then....lord knows we don't need yoy taking anymore time on the stake :chortle:



...:bartstush:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am killing myself.....I made some adjustments to the bow this week. Shooting about 4 lbs more then I had been and lengthened my draw. I didn't get a chance to adjust my marks though.....and we hit the course this morning with me only really shooting a handful of arrows first.

So as you can guess I was in need of a new tape :chortle: I got it about figured out after about 6 targets or so I slapped on a new tape.....but my bunny marks were still not right for how I wanted to shoot them. At least not how I shoot them when I don't have an actual mark for every distance. So after dropping an 18 on the bunny I said NO MORE. I have bunny marks now  and shot 4 Xs on the one on the back :thumb:

But I also kept shooting left :noidea: so on the 2nd half I got to thinking and gave the rest a click in....stopped shooting them out the left and groups tightened up again. I seem to have forgotten that the changes I made will mess with things other then my marks :chortle:

All in all I shot good but gave away too many on the front....only shot a 263 half. But most of the ones I gave away were just from the setup changes. I shot a 269 on the back....20ed all the ones you have to have for the most part for me to be happy B, 15, 20, 30, had a kiss out on the 25 and 35F.....but I did shoot a stupid 18 on the 45wu :doh: that pissed me off.....but that was the only 18 of the half other then the 80 so I was happy with the 269 for the most part.

So a 532 today is ok today considering this is only the 3rd weekend I shot the XL ...and even better when I consider the first half marks problems....and realize that the 3 kiss outs and and a good bunny mark would have put me at a 537  and the smile goes to  when I realized this is only the 4th weekend of field for me and I feel I could have scored much better with everything setup right and I was only 3 points from a PB .

I am still fighting the dumb bobble that makes the release break....I had about 5 of those today  

Like I told VaVince when I talked to him after the round....there is a very fine line right now between a 530 and a 540+....but I am about to step over that line :thumb:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I hear ya. I didn't even get to shoot today. We were going to head over to TA and shoot a round, but Paul said it was "too windy" for him so I stayed home, and worked which was probably the better choice anyways.

I agree the only thing between 30 and 40 right now is eliminating stupid little things. Wrong tape, mis-set sights, ect.... But it's coming, and you know it is.

Now if you ever figure out how to get rid of that bobble that makes the release break fill me in. I know I've given up quite a few of those this year. As rough as last Sunday was on all of us, I would have shot a PB if it wasn't for that damn bobble. How many times did I say "the freakin pin never left the dot, until the second the shot broke" It gets frustrating when I can hold rock solid on the X, then get that booble, and BAM there she goes.

But it's just a matter of time, there is no reason what soever that you, sticky, and myself shouldn't be at least hitting the occasional 40+ by the end of this season. Being this close, is just making me want to shoot even more, but I am so backed up with strings, that I can't afford to do it right now. Heck I haven't shot out in the yard but 4 times all year, 3 working on marks, and once to group tune.:angry:


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> A glove....what are you using a big winter mitten
> 
> try some side plates or new grip or some grip tape if you want a wider grip :wink:


I saw Tim Gillingham was wearing a carpel glove on his bow hand at Augusta I asked him if he was ok he said he wore the glove because it was slick and allowed his bow to settle into the same place every time he drew,
just a thought


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

20ftup said:


> I saw Tim Gillingham was wearing a carpel glove on his bow hand at Augusta I asked him if he was ok he said he wore the glove because it was slick and allowed his bow to settle into the same place every time he drew,
> just a thought


Tim has been wearing those gloves for years.....what the person I was responding to is doing is COMPLETELY different from what The Hammer is doing.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I hear ya. I didn't even get to shoot today. We were going to head over to TA and shoot a round, but Paul said it was "too windy" for him so I stayed home, and worked which was probably the better choice anyways.
> 
> I agree the only thing between 30 and 40 right now is eliminating stupid little things. Wrong tape, mis-set sights, ect.... But it's coming, and you know it is.
> 
> ...


Hhhmm.. I see how it is.. you were going to come to my back yard to shoot, and didn't invite me... just wait til the next time you wake up from a nap in my vehicle and need to pee...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> hhhmm.. I see how it is.. You were going to come to my back yard to shoot, and didn't invite me... Just wait til the next time you wake up from a nap in my vehicle and need to pee...


:chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hhhmm.. I see how it is.. you were going to come to my back yard to shoot, and didn't invite me... just wait til the next time you wake up from a nap in my vehicle and need to pee...


I figured you'd be over at MOB with everyone else.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

oh yeah....and for the record. I think the myth is getting busted about flingin' arrows past Chewie distance :wink:

I keep just missing the 80....but it is usually just out the top:doh: But I have been avg about an 18.5....everything has been an 18 or 19 

The 70 I have been smoking for the most part...I missed it Sat for the first time since the first time I shot the bow 

The last 3 times I have shot....Jarlickers twice and MOB Sat. 

The 65.....20 and we won't talk about the other cuz that's the one I miss set the sight on but it was dead center :chrotle: 19 and 18....and Sat 17 and a 19....that 17 was a result of the bad marks after turning up the lbs and lengthening my dl....I changed my tape right after that 

The 60.....19 and 16...the 16 was that dag on target that I found out shoots right AFTER I shot it from a DCWC regular. I had nice little group at 3:00 :doh: 19 and 19 on Sun  Last Sat 18 and 20....the 18 was also prior to the tape change. 

The 55....19 and 18.....18 and 18 and 18 and 19 on Sat....this is one target that I always seem to get lazy on or struggle on no matter what so I will take those also 

But I will say that things are getting VERY comfy and easier now that I am getting used to the bow....the 20 I shot on Sat on the 60 was probably the easiest 60 I have shot in god knows how long.

god I love this bow :chortle:


----------

